# Workout with C&G bring ya lycra!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Friday night slob feeling??
Can you put your lard in sacks?
Can you no longer touch your toesies with ya fingies???
Does your belly have a life of it's own???
Is your cellulite getting cellulite??

Then you need us the C&G virtual workout brought to you by err C&G mistresses of yoga, pilates, dancing, aerobics, anaerobics, tap( hot or cold!) ballet and jazzercise. Plus we very good at star jumps!! 

Come on in with ya lycra on and join us for an evening of excercise in the chatroom we is limbering up right now. It will be good for you, you know this do not deny it, we starting in ten with you guessed it star jumps!! 

We will be the ones in the purple lycra tops and green polka dot tutus!!!



PS Tea and choccie cake afterwards!! Also fish and chip van on standby bloomin hungry thing excercise!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well we managed 10 mins but then Cazza brought out the cake the fish and chip van appealed far more than Olivia Neutron Bomb getting physical.

We all now sat round with nice cup of tea and Cake - SDA fancied dandelion and burdock so we expecting mild wind by 9.30.

Anyone wanna join in for slab of cake and a cuppa - feel free - we relaxing.

Sandj has opened window and heffalump is reclining in corner all worn out from watching our exertions!

Greenie


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am afraid that a C&G workout carries a Government health warning. Probably also needs a risk assessment before taking part.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

rowley said:


> I am afraid that a C&G workout carries a Government health warning. Probably also needs a risk assessment before taking part.


We had that done......................................we passed!!!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh Rowley shurrup and gerin we dare ya!

We watching SDA on trampoline - Deep Heat on order! but very impressive so far.

Greenie


----------

